# Leopard Gecko morph help



## lizzy84 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi everybody, so I'm going to start breeding leopard gecko morphs this year, i have three females, a very pretty normal, a sunglow and a patternless.

I tried the gecko genetic calculator to help me decide the best male morph to get to work with both the morphs already, but unfortunately they are not on the genetic list. Here is the link Leopard Gecko Genetics Calculator

I have worked out the patternless is recessive and the sunglow having albino in it will also be recessive, so would an albino patternless male be the best option, if I can find one!! 

I have pictures of my geckos in my photos if looking at them will hlp at all.
All help greatly received :flrt:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

an albino patternless would be fine, as long as you make sure that the sunglow and the albino are of the same albino strain, otherwise you wont get visiual albino youngsters.

have a look at the leopard gecko wiki, it will give you pictures of the eyes to id what the one you have is, tremper is the most popular. 

sunglows are hypo albinos, and because this is co-dominant so you`ll also get some more hypos too.

another morph thats co-dominant and might be worth looking at,and would give you visual youngsters are the snows.


----------



## lizzy84 (Jul 31, 2011)

That's great help thanks, trying to work out her eyes now, very difficult to determine which one of the three she is.

Cheers for the heads up about the snow though.



pigglywiggly said:


> an albino patternless would be fine, as long as you make sure that the sunglow and the albino are of the same albino strain, otherwise you wont get visiual albino youngsters.
> 
> have a look at the leopard gecko wiki, it will give you pictures of the eyes to id what the one you have is, tremper is the most popular.
> 
> ...


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Your Sunglow looks to be Talbino. So a good male to go with IMO would be a morph that's called a Ember-AKA-Talbino eclipse patternless. Not to be confused with what's known as a RAPTOR-AKA-Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped, The patternless traits in these two morphs are not the same.

Talbino eclipse patternless X Talbino super hypo = .

You can expect.
Talbino normal HET Eclipse,Patternless,
Talbino hypo HET Eclipse,Patternless.

A percent of Hypo offspring may likly mature into Supers.

===============

Talbino Eclipse patternless X Patternless -.

Patternless HET Eclipse,Talbino.

===============

Talbino eclipse patternless X Normal = .

Normal HET Eclipse,Talbino,Patternless.


----------



## lizzy84 (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow thankyou for your in depth reply, quite confuzzling!

So is this the ember morph you speak of?
Leopard Gecko Morphs - Ember

And can can i ask what a talbino is compared to a sunglow?

Thanks



gazz said:


> Your Sunglow looks to be Talbino. So a good male to go with IMO would be a morph that's called a Ember-AKA-Talbino eclipse patternless. Not to be confused with what's known as a RAPTOR-AKA-Talbino eclipse patternless reverse striped, The patternless traits in these two morphs are not the same.
> 
> Talbino eclipse patternless X Talbino super hypo = .
> 
> ...


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

lizzy84 said:


> Wow thankyou for your in depth reply, quite confuzzling!
> 
> So is this the ember morph you speak of?
> Leopard Gecko Morphs - Ember
> ...


Yes that's a Ember:2thumb:.

Tremper albino = Talbino.
Bell albino = Balbino.
Rainwater albino = Ralbino.

A Talbino is a Tremper albino + Normal.









A Sunglow is a Talbino + Super hypo.









Also Sunglow often called Bell sunglows are Balbino + Super hypo.


----------



## lizzy84 (Jul 31, 2011)

wow fantastic, it all makes sense in m little head now hehe. right off to find me either a patternless albino or ember then, bet i can't find any!!


----------

